# Disable trunk button?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope, wanted to do the same thing since I would find it open in the morning. Remove it from the rest of my keys and didn't happen anymore. Try that, if not it may be a faulty trunk latch. They rust up and fail. Search around, it's been discussed. couldn't bring it up on my phone.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe you want to look in to a cover, something like this Genuine Leather Remote Key Holder Case Cover Fob for GM BUICK Regal 2009-2012 | eBay


----------

